# Canada launches reverse brain drain programme for expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new pilot programme has been launched in Canada to encourage expat Canadians to return home and contribute to the country’s economy. The initiative by the Canadian immigration has been called ‘a reverse brain drain’ and officials want to maker it easier for Canadians with much needed experience and skills to return. The pilot has [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada launches reverse brain drain programme for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

